# Boot disk error - no boot disk!



## WillisMM (Aug 24, 2013)

"For atheros PCIE Ethernet controller v2.0.2.7(11/02/10) check cable connection! PXE-MOF: exiting intel PXE ROM. No bootable device-- insert boot disk and press any key to enter


----------



## srhoades (May 15, 2003)

Check the boot order of your BIOS. It appears it is trying to boot from the onboard ethernet controller. Make sure that the BIOS or RAID BIOS can see your hard drives. If it cannot, they may have failed which is why is trying to boot from the ethernet controller if that is the next item on the boot list.


----------

